# Washing machine died...



## Brink (Aug 8, 2014)

...and there's no fixing it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 8, 2014)

A little welding...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Use the barrel for a fire pit..and concrete blocks to set it on...and the motor for a buffer....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Darn it....you did it already. :)

Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 8, 2014)

And repurpose into a fire pit.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 8, 2014)

Great job of repurposing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Aug 8, 2014)

Clogged with monkey fur?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 8, 2014)

Most likely. 


SENC said:


> Clogged with monkey fur?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 9, 2014)

Better not be any stupid monkey fur in it.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 9, 2014)

Looks good... Could be dangerous on the spin cycle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2014)

Now it's a dryer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 10, 2014)

I've seen those used to keep minnows and other thing in at fishing camps. Cut a hole in a piece of styrafoam big enough to float it, stick it in the hole, put it over board and your ready to go.


----------



## Brink (Aug 10, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> I've seen those used to keep minnows and other thing in at fishing camps. Cut a hole in a piece of styrafoam big enough to float it, stick it in the hole, put it over board and your ready to go.



Wouldn't it cook the minnows?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Man after my own heart, reuse and save!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Aug 14, 2014)

Great repurposing. Now I know what I'll do next time it's time to replace ours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

